# Need Help contacting Niky at Sudwala



## Gramma5 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been trying to contact Niky at Sudwala for the last two weeks to pay my MF and have not gotten a reply from her. The email address I'm using is niky@royalservices.com. Is this the correct address?  I've even sent her a message from my hotmail account, thinking that my regular account may be blocked. Nothing has come back as undeliverable......

I've never had this problem contacting her before.
If anyone has a different email address or another person to contact, please let me know.
Sherry


----------



## Anne N 81 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sherry,

I have Niky at niky@Royalhservices.com.
You seem to be missing the h.

You can also try the old email address: rhs@yebo.co.za 

Good Luck!
Anne


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thank you Anne! Tuggers are always so helpful. I really appreciate everyone's willingness to take the time to assist others!

I somehow missed that "h" when I copied her new email address. I did try the old one too but no reply. I have sent her another email and am sure I'll hear back right away. She is usually so prompt, that I could not figure what was the problem.

Thanks again,
Sherry


----------



## Anne N 81 (Nov 27, 2006)

Sherry,

Niky is great and timely!!

Glad to help.

Anne


----------

